# Job number based accounting program



## neonlady (Aug 20, 2004)

I can't be the only small business that uses running job numbers to organize service/sales and then and bill clients!
Does anyone know of a program that will allow me to create a job number (sequencially),
bill to an established client base, and follow through with the completion of the work to close the job number?
I am currently using a spead sheet to manage job information, then using quickbooks to manage my invoices/customer list. I am looking to merge these two seamlessly into one program. Create a job number, description, client info (which transfer to their billing log or something, then maybe has a list feature of invoices to be managed/printed.

Any suggestions work be great.


----------



## btoth (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know of any, I'm currently programming my own for my business.  More work than I intended on doing but the spreadsheet records were annoying me.   I'd like to know if there is an alternative too.


----------



## chris55 (Sep 8, 2004)

filemaker pro....


----------



## mi5moav (Sep 8, 2004)

Not sure if this was the app you were talking about

http://filemaker.com/applications/wr_home.html      Only problem is that if you don't have filemaker your looking at spending about 400 bucks 300 for filemaker and  another 100 for work requests.


----------



## Pengu (Sep 9, 2004)

iWork or Daylight may help you out in this regard.


----------



## chris55 (Sep 9, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Not sure if this was the app you were talking about
> 
> http://filemaker.com/applications/wr_home.html      Only problem is that if you don't have filemaker your looking at spending about 400 bucks 300 for filemaker and  another 100 for work requests.



I wasn't talking about Work Requests specifically, just Filemaker in general.  In fact, included with the application are a bunch of database templates that  just might suit the need, without having to buy anything additional..and if those don't fit the problem exactly - you can always modify them - or create your own customized database to do exactly what you need.  Yes it's $400, but it's well worth the money IMO.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 9, 2004)

quickbooks may be able to do it


----------

